# vid of us cutting up



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

heres a vid of us playing around today couldnt figure the uplopad out so heres the link


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

That brute sounds good


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

nothing makes ya smile more than sprayin your buddies with chewed meat.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Ole boy was just hanging out in the water.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I was watching that video saying dang that looks familiar, then I saw your signature. I thought I heard you guys go riding through fields crossing this weekend. Looks like I missed a good time.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah we rode out there yeterday that was one of the first rides mu buddy got on his new rhino and he rolled it in a rut and blew the tire of the rim and he was a sitting duck so I had to take advantage of the opportunity


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Nicely done. You can kinda see it coming when he was trying to throw the back end around. I guess he didn't realize how deep that hole is.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah he almost rolled it bout 5 times I guess that what he was going for was yo roll it and wasn't gonna stop till he did


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

So... He didnt sell it? Or bought another one? What?

Hate I couldnt go.. I'll be home this weekend though so just HOLLA


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Man that vtwin power never gets old!!

That how you shoot the ducks Brock42. Hahahahah with mud shot!!


----------

